# Battle Front Gaming and R/C - Grand Rapids, MI



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

My son and I have started a business that includes two 20 x 30 indoor tracks. 

One is a dirt track for 1/18th scale. Although we have found that the 1/10th scale Tamiya stadium trucks run it very well. 

The other is an RCP track that has the expansion pack to provide almost 5 foot wide lanes.

We will be racing 1/28th scale on the RCP starting this Thursday night, June 1st. Doors open at 4:00. Racing will start at 6:00. We will run 3 heats and a main if time allows, two heats and a main if necessary. This will include stadium classes for Xmod trucks, Overlands and Mini-Monsters along with the onroad classes.

Friday night, June 2nd, will be larger scale on the RCP. We are thinking 1/14 scale Carismas, 1/18th scales (HPI, Xray, etc.) maybe even 1/12 scale (I know it might be a bit tight.) The Carismas and 1/18 scale run great on the RCP. Again, doors will open at 4:00 and racing will start at 6:00. We will run 3 heats and a main as it really doesn't matter what time we wind up on a Friday night.

Saturday, June 3, will be racing on the dirt track. We open at 8:00 a.m. but racing will start at 4:00 with three heats and a main. 

1. Three of any type of car on any night will constitute a class.
2. We will use our core system for all races at this point, but have an IR system coming for the larger scales eventually.
3. There will be stock (virtually no changes from out of the box) and modified (anything goes)
4. Reverse will be allowed for all indoor events. 
5. Race fees for weeknights will be $6 for first class and $2 per additional class for non-members (members $3 for first class and $1 per additional class.) Race fees for weekend events (Friday is a weekend event) will be $8 per class and $2 per additional class for non-members (members $4 per class and $1 per additional class.) Memberships to the store are available for $25 per month with give you unlimited access to the building and tracks during open hours, half off race fees, discount on snack and pop items, and discounts at local hobby shops.

Please visit our website:http://www.battlefrontgaming.com for additional details and contact information. 

Thanks!!!!!

John and Jason DeMeester


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

First of all I wish you luck in this and looks great so far. I wish I was you guys 
also please advertise this on mini-z racer.com if you have not already. I'm sure you might spark some interest there


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup, up on Mini Z racer, Tiny RC, RC Universe, RC Groups, Atomic Mods. I think that is it. Tried to hit all the board I am familiar with.


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

also try microRCcenter


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

techno said:


> also try microRCcenter


place is a blast


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

John we have started a thread on the off road section for you and I have attached pictures of the new off road indoor track!!! See ya soon!!!!

Thanks
Nolan


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is the thread in the off road section: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=160895


----------

